# My 1st Detail - Escort RS Cosworth...



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi guys. Thought I'd put up dome pics of my car that I've been detailing this last week, thanks mainly to advice on here as to how to do it, and what to use... I got a mate round to do the machining stage with his PC as I'm not up to that yet, but I then took over. I used Poorboys Black Hole, followed by FK 1000p, followed by Nattys Blue wax. Fairly happy with the paint now, and I think the reflections are pretty good - see what you think! The engine was cleaned with Autosmart G101, and dressed with 303. Again, compared to before, I'm very happy with how it's turned out. Wheels were refurbed, adnd I've just painfully done 2 coats of FK 1000p on them. Sorry I didn't take any photo's really of before or during... But I hope you like the finished result.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning motor, look well in the pics


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice mate, great work is it a lux? :thumb:


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

dps1973 said:


> Very nice mate, great work is it a lux? :thumb:


Yes it is mate. Very early '92 Homologation car with leather but no air con.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice do you want to sell it??? :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome escos,awesome reflections and clarity to the the paint.Ultra rare solid black:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

That is a beaut! I really need some Cosworth goodness in my life!

Well done chap :thumb:


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

dps1973 said:


> Very nice do you want to sell it??? :thumb:


Sorry mate - not really... :wave:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

What a stunning RS!!! I want!! :thumb:


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

colarado red said:


> awesome escos,awesome reflections and clarity to the the paint.Ultra rare solid black:argie::argie::argie::thumb:


Thanks - and good knowledge too - only 87 left in this colour now...


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

like that a lot, nice motor like the color looks black but is,nt or is it ?


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

top job on a ford legend


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

stunning car, looks mint.. wd


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

dennis said:


> like that a lot, nice motor like the color looks black but is,nt or is it ?


Yes mate. Gloss black it is...:thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

in one of the pics it looks like that dark plum color,
well nice all the same.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

escort cosworth is in everones dream garage i think, shame it hasnt got the standard wheels.


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

AliBailey88 said:


> escort cosworth is in everones dream garage i think, shame it hasnt got the standard wheels.


I've got them in the garage - and they're mint. I just like to chop and change them over to keep my interest in the car... Same with the headlights etc. Can put the car back to almost completely standard bar the stainless exhaust if I want to. It was that way for my wedding last year when I used it as the wedding car in standard form...:car:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Excellent work there, If I was PM I would make it law that all black cars must have black hole applied to the paint work :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks amazing! Bet you're well chuffed with how it turned out! :thumb:


----------



## TimGTi (Jul 11, 2008)

Cracking motor, love the 'proper' Ford cars and this is stunning. Any pics when from you had the standard wheels on?


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

great car and job :thumb:


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Dave, thanks for letting me know you posted this!

I love it, and I've never seen diamondcut SuperT's before! Blackhole glaze was my best friend when I had the R26.R, very good stuff indeed. Stunning paintwork you have there sir, and a nice example of my favourite Fast Ford. Mine would have to be on standard 16" and without the quad lights, but that's just me.


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

millns84 said:


> Looks amazing! Bet you're well chuffed with how it turned out! :thumb:


Very much so mate. Well impressed and very happy. Thanks again for ur advice amoungst others...:thumb:


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

Arun said:


> Dave, thanks for letting me know you posted this!
> 
> I love it, and I've never seen diamondcut SuperT's before! Blackhole glaze was my best friend when I had the R26.R, very good stuff indeed. Stunning paintwork you have there sir, and a nice example of my favourite Fast Ford. Mine would have to be on standard 16" and without the quad lights, but that's just me.


CheeRS mate. I have both the standard wheels and lights... as below. I do like it with the 18's on though - looks more up to date somehow I feel. I'll go back to standard again next year though - I'm always changing my mind!!!:detailer:



















How the car was when I bought her 4 years ago...:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks awesome mate, my favourite ford :thumb: I prefer the standard rims as well but each to their own 

Might have to get some of this black hole...is it a glaze?


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

That's right Pezza.

Dave, I'm glad it's got some badges on the tailgate now! Loving the standard look in those later pics!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice car mate!! :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great.... :thumb:

Get some tyre dressing on now lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Looks great.... :thumb:
> 
> Get some tyre dressing on now lol
> 
> ...


Yeah i know... I ran out of cash before I could buy some of that... LoL!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking Job there Dave:thumb:


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

set of rondells on there would complete it.looks stunning mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stevenebm said:


> set of rondells on there would complete it.looks stunning mate


agree - best wheels for the Escos imo


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> agree - best wheels for the Escos imo


They do really suit the car I agree, but imo. they're that commonly chosen for the Escos that anyone would be forgiven for thinking Rondells _were_ the standard OE alloy, and for that reason I'd be sticking with the factory 5 spokes myself if it were mine 

Superb looking example, Dave - credit to you mate :thumb: :thumb: (and nice to see an engine bay that's not chromed up to the max )


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

beautiful car there mate.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

Viper said:


> They do really suit the car I agree, but imo. they're that commonly chosen for the Escos that anyone would be forgiven for thinking Rondells _were_ the standard OE alloy, and for that reason I'd be sticking with the factory 5 spokes myself if it were mine
> 
> Superb looking example, Dave - credit to you mate :thumb: :thumb: (and nice to see an engine bay that's not chromed up to the max )


Thanks mate. I agree about the Rondell thing. All my mates have them on their cars, hence I went for a different option when choosing some 18's... I also love my car on the standard wheels, but like to get a different look now and then.

Engine bay wise - I've tried to keep it as stock as I can and just clean. I think that chrome is OTT also, and prefer it looking original. It's also a lot easier this way to go back to completely standard in the future if I want...:driver:


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

Planet Man said:


> Cracking Job there Dave:thumb:


Cheers mate. As discussed on other thread... 2 coats of Fk 1000p on those wheels, but will defo get some WSAS for next time as it was a right royal pain in the... using FK for those spokes!:buffer::wall::buffer:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, it looks great!:thumb:

Stunning car!


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

loving the cossie


----------



## big shamone (Oct 9, 2009)

very nice.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Great pics mate there crackin cars arnt they :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice work one of the best cossies i've ever seen.:thumb:


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

Stunning car. Cossies always look mean, almost like they'd eat your kids, but with the condition of yours it look like it would eat you too. You sure you bought it from the last owner and not his widow? lol

Good work mate.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Stunning Dave :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning mate, absolutely stunning.

If I was to be picky I would say it looks like it could of had a better job done on the polishing stage as shown in the pic below, but I'll admit I'm not great with a polisher yet so I'm not one to talk.

But it does look good, real good:thumb:



Dave A said:


>


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

stunning


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice car mate and Aberdeen registered as well which makes it nicer

Gav


----------



## tur8o (Jun 11, 2009)

absolutely stunning. looks very clean, great work. i love these cars, classic


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed mate.

Robbie


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Eddy said:


> Stunning mate, absolutely stunning.
> 
> If I was to be picky I would say it looks like it could of had a better job done on the polishing stage as shown in the pic below, but I'll admit I'm not great with a polisher yet so I'm not one to talk.
> 
> But it does look good, real good:thumb:


I thought tht was a before, and the pic below it was an after?

Just checked, it's just with then without flash


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> I thought tht was a before, and the pic below it was an after?
> 
> Just checked, it's just with then without flash


Bear in mind guys that this is a 17 year old car, and the paint was really really bad when I started - so I'm still very happy! Swirls are not really visible under normal light so very happy really.


----------

